# iTunes video to TiVo



## bluefuel318 (Mar 20, 2005)

I would really like to watch the videos I download via iTunes, like diggnation, on my TiVo. Anyone know how to do that?


----------



## thechiz (Oct 3, 2005)

I downloaded an .m4v file from the Diggnation site directly.

I think that is what you get if you use the iTunes podcast interface ?

Once you have synced it to your iPod or whatever, you could try
transferring it to TiVo like this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=277620

There are probably other ways too.

YMMV


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

You could also try this DVD to IPod converter...I tried it and it seemed to work really well.

http://www.pqdvd.com/

It's $34.95 for the full version, but it's easier than some of the other 4 step methods out there for free.

YMMV

Tom


----------



## thechiz (Oct 3, 2005)

Does the PQ software work in reverse ?

The link you give does not indicate this... but the full package may have
that functionality ?

We need an MPEG-2 file from a MPEG-4 file, playable on the TiVo.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I fully agree that it would nice to have a one-step solution.

I was hoping by now that would be TiVo providing that
solution by doing steps 1-3 for us and then downloading the video,
bypassing the PC......just like they do with Rocketboom........

Then again, Rocketboom is only 5 minutes long wheras Diggnation is
usually about 40 mins. Perhaps TiVo cannot yet support that amount
of downloading nationwide. As I have demonstrated, the transcoding and
other steps can be carried out by knowledgable users already.


----------



## hitbyatrain (Aug 15, 2004)

Have you tried the Videora converter? I haven't been around the boards for awhile, so forgive me if it has been mentioned.

It's freeware, and available at http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/, and converts between all of the formats. By the way, I don't know how it works with protected iPod content, but give it a shot.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Videora now has a converter to prepare file for TiVo...

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/


----------



## thechiz (Oct 3, 2005)

Dave, I noticed you wrote "prepare file for TiVo".

Is it still necessary to use something like the 
Go Back feature of Galleon to actually get it to
the TiVo so that you can play it ?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm not sure I understand the question... 

What I was trying to say is Videora for TiVo will convert the file from whatever format it is to the type of MPEG2 TiVo can deal with. 

Transferring video from your PC to TiVo is built-in, as of 7.2 software, and doesn't require Galleon. Galleon of course, adds a few niceties though.  

If this doesn't answer your question, can you try rephrasing - I just woke up from a nap and I got cobwebs upstairs.


----------

